# Start with Trek X-Caliber 8 or something else?



## MammasGrabb (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, as a starter bike, is Trek X-Caliber 8 a good choice? Or would you recommend something else for the same amount of money?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

My suggestion is test bikes on dirt when you can but if you're starting you can't go too wrong or wrong at all getting a first tier maker's bike made for your situation.

I see a lot of beginners and work with them via being a director at a ski area with bike lessons, teams and programs. The X-Caliber is popular and especially with teens and adults who want to try or do racing. This year Trek's Roscoe model is showing up as one of he most popular upgrade or first bikes including for people who will try a race. If you're not planning to race the Roscue's trail vs XC classification might be a very good choice.

All my time with the programs we have, trail building, and leading the activities has me feeling stronger all the time about don't by a race bike if you're not a racer. I see that gives riders a lot of confidence and capabilities to do more types of riding.

Also, if I recall same 8 series Roscoe has a dropper post and the X-Caliber does not. A dropper post makes a very big difference. You will find long running threads here from some who hate them or say they're not needed. Sure, I rode a bike for decades without one but I see them give rides a lot of confidence, comfort and new abilities at scale via that time at the ski area, lessons, programs and events.

Finding a club or IMBA chapter might help you be sure about the right bike.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## jay76 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am a newb as well so if posting link to other thread is "no bueno", pls let me know.

I too needed to decide on my first real MTB. I went with the 2018 X-Caliber 8, so far so good. I started this thread just a few days ago.... hopefully it helps.

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/need-make-decision-my-first-real-mountain-bike-1080054.html


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Plus tires and wide rims of the Roscoe will give you more room to recover from errors in handling while you learn. And more range for rougher terrain after you get better. Boost 110 x 15 front wheel and fork with space for wider tires or a 29 wheelset. The X-Cal has the older no longer used 15 x 100 front fork and hub. And skinny rims.


----------



## MammasGrabb (Jun 11, 2018)

bitflogger said:


> My suggestion is test bikes on dirt when you can but if you're starting you can't go too wrong or wrong at all getting a first tier maker's bike made for your situation.
> 
> I see a lot of beginners and work with them via being a director at a ski area with bike lessons, teams and programs. The X-Caliber is popular and especially with teens and adults who want to try or do racing. This year Trek's Roscoe model is showing up as one of he most popular upgrade or first bikes including for people who will try a race. If you're not planning to race the Roscue's trail vs XC classification might be a very good choice.
> 
> ...


It's starting to get fairly expensive with the Roscoe 8 though. I already thought X-Caliber 8 was in the upper range of what I'm prepared to pay. Roscoe 7 costs the same as X-Caliber 8 though, maybe it is a decent alternative?



eb1888 said:


> The Plus tires and wide rims of the Roscoe will give you more room to recover from errors in handling while you learn. And more range for rougher terrain after you get better. Boost 110 x 15 front wheel and fork with space for wider tires or a 29 wheelset. The X-Cal has the older no longer used 15 x 100 front fork and hub. And skinny rims.


Is Boost 110x15 useful if I want to change the wheel?

So it's possible to use 29" wheels even if it comes with 27.5"?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's possible on the Roscoe *27.5+* because its the same frame as the X-Cal. And a 27.5+ Boost fork will fit 29 wheels and tires likely up to a 2.6" like the excellent Bontrager XR2 Team 2.6 your shop could order for $65 or a 2.35/$55. You will need another wheelset in 29". So room for upgrading down the road.

Kona bikes like the Honzo AL and Big Honzo are more trail oriented alternatives to the X-Cal.
KONA BIKES | MTB | HONZO | Honzo AL
30 tears in WA with same owners.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I have been riding for 30 years and I ride a Trek XCaliber 7. You will do fine with a 8. 

It all depends on what type of riding you want to do. If you do general xc riding and not a downhill speed demon, you will be fine.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

blizzardpapa said:


> I have been riding for 30 years and I ride a Trek XCaliber 7. You will do fine with a 8.
> It all depends on what type of riding you want to do. If you do general xc riding and not a downhill speed demon, you will be fine.


I know a rider on a Xcal7, Started out on a Marlin
He likes to follow $5000 super bikes down black diamond trails, 
Does just fine,
I can't catch him on my $2200 Hard Tail...

It's not the bike people, It's the Pilot


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

That's possible if you've gone through the whole process of skill development *and* you're very talented. In case the OP isn't in that group quite yet, for now, he can progress a bit quicker on Plus. And fall down less.


----------



## MammasGrabb (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe the Roscoe 8 is a wiser choice for riding through rougher terrain than the X-Caliber 8. I mean, it's a bit expensive, but I would rather pay a bit more than having to regret being too cheap afterwards. The dropper post looks like a cool addition, and the wheels and tires on the Roscoe seem to be better for terrain.

I guess it's not as fast as the X-Caliber on country road though, but I want to ride through the woods on trails anyways. And if I were to change my mind in the future, I guess I could replace some parts to make it perform better on the road.


----------

